# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  πώς να φτιάξετε κλούβα με κουνελόσυρμα.

## Αντισυμβατικός

ενα ωραιο βιντεο  για κλουβα με κουνελοσυρμα. 
να πω οτι οταν χρησημοποιουμε κουνελοσυρμα ειναι υπερβολη να εχουμε σκελετο απο σηδερο-ξυλο κ.α. ειναι πολυ γερη κατασκευη που αντεχει ακομα και το βαρος κουνελιων. ετσι εφτιαχνα τις δικες μου οταν ειχα κουνελια.

----------


## tasos-mo

Κώστα προσωπικά πιστεύω πως για τα αγριοπουλια γενικά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε μποξ.. για δύο λόγους 1)προστασία των φτερών.. 2) αίσθημα ασφάλειας.. Εγω βάζω κουνελοσυρμα μόνο σαν πρόσοψη και σχαρα..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τα κουτια οταν τα εχουμε μονιμα μεσα στο εκτροφειο ειναι μια καλη λυση.

τα δικα μου τα ειχα σε κλουβες με κουνελοσυρμα του μετρου 40υψος 50πλ. ειναι πολυ ποιο ελαφρες. τις κρεμαγα στον τοιχο σε δυο στριφωνια και οταν ηθελα να τα βγαλω να λιαστουν τα ξεκρεμαγα και τα εβγαζα στο μπαλκονι.  ειναι ευκολες στο καθαρισμα και στο πλυσιμο 2-3 φορες το χρονο. 

αν θες να ειναι ηρεμα (σε εμενα δεν υπηρχε τετοιο προβλημα) αλλα για να μην βλεπονται τα ζευγαρια, μπορεις να βαλεις χαρτονι αναμεσα στις κλουβες, η πλαστικο τραπεζομαντηλο με λουλουδια για να ειναι ποιο ομορφο και τα αλλαζεις συχνα.

----------


## stam64

> τα κουτια οταν τα εχουμε μονιμα μεσα στο εκτροφειο ειναι μια καλη λυση.
> 
> τα δικα μου τα ειχα σε κλουβες με κουνελοσυρμα του μετρου 40υψος 50πλ. ειναι πολυ ποιο ελαφρες. τις κρεμαγα στον τοιχο σε δυο στριφωνια και οταν ηθελα να τα βγαλω να λιαστουν τα ξεκρεμαγα και τα εβγαζα στο μπαλκονι.  ειναι ευκολες στο καθαρισμα και στο πλυσιμο 2-3 φορες το χρονο. 
> 
> αν θες να ειναι ηρεμα (σε εμενα δεν υπηρχε τετοιο προβλημα) αλλα για να μην βλεπονται τα ζευγαρια, μπορεις να βαλεις χαρτονι αναμεσα στις κλουβες, η _πλαστικο τραπεζομαντηλο με λουλουδια_ για να ειναι ποιο ομορφο και τα αλλαζεις συχνα.


πω πω με εβγαλες από σπαζοκεφαλιά τι να έβαζα για χώρισμα μεταξύ τριών κλουβιών ενωμένων ( 3 x 60 , θα τις κάνω δύο   90αρες) θα ντύσω το διαχωριστικό κάγκελο με πλαστικό τραπεζομάντηλο!!!
σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

υπαρχει και σε χαρτι ρολο που ειναι για τα συρταρια η ραφια. για ποιο οικονομικο.

----------


## stam64

δε θα χρειαστώ πολύ οπότε θα κοιτάξω κάτι να είναι καλαίσθητο!

----------


## tasos-mo

Σταμάτη μπορείς να βάλεις και χαρμποτ,είναι το υλικό που βάζουν για πλάτη στα έπιπλα ντουλάπες κτλ..είναι σκληρό και βολεύει να το κόψεις όπως θες,με προϋπόθεση όμως να μην βρέχεται γιατί θα χαλάσει.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μιας και ο Τασος ειπε για box υπαρχει και αυτη η λυση.



τα οικονομικοτερα κλουβια μιας χρησης, μετα την αναπαραγωγη τα πετας και βαζεις αλλα στη θεση τους :Happy:  
τα κουτια για τα ψυγεια ειναι για τα ιθαγενη ενα και ενα.

----------


## tasos-mo

Κατι σαν τα εκθεσιακα με χαρτονι.. χαχαχα Για περιοδο αναπαραγωγης δεν θα το ελεγα...ειναι λιγο επικινδυνο(ψειρες κτλ). για τους κρυους μηνες ομως αν θελουμε να κανουμε καλο καθαρισμα στον εξοπλισμο μου φαινεται καλη λυση για μερικες μερες,μεχρι να στεγνωσουν καλα ολα τα υλικα.

----------


## jk21

βασικα εμενα δεν με απασχολει το θεμα ψειρα ,οσο τυχον νερο που θα πεσει απο τα μπανια 

το χαρτονι ειδικα εκει που εχει  την κολληση του ,δινει την ευκαρια καλυψης της ψειρας ,δεν φερνει ομως την ψειρα αυτο .Αν εχουμε ενα χωρο που ξερουμε που θα παει να φωλιασει , ισως ειναι καλυτερος απο καποιον που δεν ξερουμε 

Δεν θα επελεγα μια τετοια κλουβα ως στανταρ αναπαραγωγης ,αλλα για εκτακτη αναγκη (πχ κλουβα πτησης αν δεν εχω αλλα κλουβια ) για ενα μικρο διαστημα ,μια χαρα ειναι .Αρκει να υπαρχει κατι στον πατο πχ pellet να απορροφα την υγρασια

----------

